# Op Telic MND Order of Battle



## Big Bad John (26 Jan 2005)

The following is a vetted copy of the UK MOD Order of battle for the Multi National Division Operation Telic.

As outlined in the Defence Secretary's statement of 27 November 2003, 1 Mechanised Brigade relieved 20 Armoured Brigade on duty in Iraq in April 2004.

On 27 May 2004, the Defence Secretary announced adjustments to the UK troop levels deployed with Multinational Division (South-East). On 17 June 2004, he announced the additional deployment of 40 Commando Royal Marines to relieve 1st Battalion Royal Highland Fusiliers.

On 1 December 2004, the Minister for the Armed Forces announced that the 2nd Battalion The Princess of Wales' Royal Regiment would replace 40 Commando in January 2005.

The Defence Secretary announced on 10 January 2005 the intention to deploy the 1st Battalion The Royal Highland Fusiliers to Iraq for a limited period of time to support security during the election period.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Royal Navy vessels currently on duty in the Gulf include:

HMS Marlborough (Type 23 frigate) 
HMS Chatham (Type 22 frigate) 
HMS Echo (Hydrographic Survey vessel) 
RFA Bayleaf 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Land forces deployed in Iraq include:

HQ Multi-National Division (South East):

16 Signals Regiment 
Elements from: 
14 Signal Regiment 
30 Signal Regiment (strategic communications) 
The London Regiment (TA)


4 Armoured Brigade:


Headquarters and Signal Squadron 
The Royal Dragoon Guards (Challenger 2) 
1st Battalion, Scots Guards (Warrior infantry fighting vehicles) 
1st Battalion, Welsh Guards 
1st Battalion, Duke of Wellington's Regiment 
1st Battalion, The Black Watch (Warrior infantry fighting vehicles) 
2nd Battalion Princess of Wales' Royal Regiment 
1st Battalion The Royal Highland Fusiliers (January 2005 for the election period) 
4 Regiment Royal Artillery 
21 Engineer Regiment 
Elements from: 
1st The Queen's Dragoon Guards (CVR(T) armoured reconnaissance vehicles) 
The Rifle Volunteers (TA) 

National Support Element:

8 Transport Regiment, Royal Logistic Corps 
UK Medical Group: 
256 (City of London) Field Hospital (Volunteers) 
Close Support Medical Squadron, Royal Army Medical Corps 
Elements from: 
33 Engineer Regiment (Explosive Ordnance Disposal) 
Royal Military Police 
6 Supply Regiment, Royal Logistic Corps 
11 Explosive Ordnance Disposal Regiment, Royal Logistic Corps 
24 Regiment, Royal Logistic Corps 
29 Regiment, Royal Logistic Corps 
104 (V) Regiment, Royal Artillery 
6 Battalion, Royal Electrical & Mechanical Engineers 
Other Units:

Lynx and Gazelle helicopters, Army Air Corps 
Elements from: 
21 Signal Regiment 
23 Engineer Regiment 
36 Engineer Regiment 
42 Engineer Regiment (Geographic) 
Military Works Force and Specialist Teams Royal Engineers 
Multi-National Division (South-East) comprises other national contingents, including:

Italy: (Italian contingent website)

Mechanised Brigade (responsible for Dhi Qar Province) 
Marine Company 
Carabinieri detachment 
Netherlands: (Dutch contingent website)

Mechanised Battalion Group (at As Samawah, responsible for Al Muthanna Province) 
Chinook helicopter detachment (Tallil) 
Denmark/Lithuania:

Infantry Battalion Group, incorporating Lithuanian detachment (based at Al Qurnah) 
Romania:

Mechanised Infantry Battalion (attached to Italian Mechanised Brigade) 
Military Police Company 
Czech Republic:

Military Police Company (attached to HQ MND(SE) at Basrah) 
Surgical Team (attached to UK Medical Group) 
Transport and Civil Affairs personnel 
Norway:

Engineer Company (attached to 19 Mechanised Brigade) 
Portugal: 

Security Company (attached to Italian Mechanised Brigade) 
MND(SE) is reponsible for the southern provinces of Basrah, Maysan, Dhi Qar and Al Muthanna.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The UK air component currently deployed includes:

Tornado GR4 bomber/reconnaissance aircraft 
VC-10 tanker/transport aircraft (from 10 and 101 Sqns) 
Tristar tanker/transport aircraft (from 216 Sqn) 
C-17 transport aircraft (from 99 Sqn) 
Hercules transport aircraft (from 24, 30, 47 and 70 Sqns) 
Nimrod maritime patrol aircraft (from 120, 201 and 206 Sqn) 
Puma helicopters (33 Sqn) 
Chinook helicopters (from 7, 18 and 27 Sqns) 
HS-125 transport aircraft (from 32 (The Royal) Squadron) 
RAF Regiment units provide ground defence for the force, while air surveillance and coordination is provided by 1 ACC, equipped with the Type 101 deployable radar system, from RAF Boulmer.


----------



## Baloo (26 Jan 2005)

Hey, I wonder if those are our Chinooks the Dutch are using.

EDIT: "Former"


----------



## Big Bad John (26 Jan 2005)

Yes they are.


----------



## Baloo (26 Jan 2005)

The Rifle Volunteers (TA)

Territorial Army? Not knowing much about it, our Reserve equivalent?


----------



## Big Bad John (26 Jan 2005)

The TA is the British Army Reserves.  Being a Marine we speak english and call ours the Royal Marine Reserves.lol


----------



## Kirkhill (26 Jan 2005)

Geez John,

You really need all that gear just to keep the peace in one small town.  You Brits are an awfully inefficient lot.  Us Canadians intend to do it with a reinforced Battalion.


----------



## Jungle (26 Jan 2005)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> Us Canadians intend to do it with a reinforced Battalion.


Yes, a Battalion reinforced with a Coy from another one, a Mortar Pl from the Arty, a Pioneer Pl from the CER, a DFS Pl from...  
You know, a Battalion !!!


----------



## Big Bad John (27 Jan 2005)

LMAO  the AO is about 1/2 of Iraq right now.  Especially since we back stopped the US up north.


----------



## Kratak (27 Jan 2005)

Baloo said:
			
		

> Hey, I wonder if those are our Chinooks the Dutch are using.
> 
> EDIT: "Former"



Are those the Chinooks that did SAR? Or did we have other chinooks that i'm not aware of?


----------

